# To Mech or not to Mech, that is the question.



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

So shortly after going to a cloud comp and trying out of of the "trickster's" mech mods, I began thinking about my early days of vaping, when I finally found a mod. Things like the nemasis and so on. I immediately started craving those days of building below 0.1 ohms. Those days of having to carry millions of batteries in my bag...




I did some research and soon realized that my meager bank account definitely doesn't not negotiate on the terms which authentic mods provide. So clones would be my only option.
AV able and SCNDRl clones are roughly $30 plus the import fees and shipping et cetra, so it comes out to about R700 roughly
Or I can get a Sub Zero Shorty and a Goon clone from thevapoury.co.za for R850 in total, and thus still have the security of returns et cetra.






I am sadly obsessed now with single battery mechs. I have been pouring my eyes out at them for literal weeks. This means one thing and one thing only. I shan't stop until I get one or drop
Attempting to do so.







Is this a silly idea which I will regret or is it viable?

What insight to you have?




-Mike

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Waine (7/12/16)

Personally, I have switched from VW Mods to Mech mods or "Semi-Mech" Mods. I love the simplicity, strength and the fact that they will inevitably outlast a VW mod. They also have a raw, rugged appeal. I have always had an affinity for brass and copper items. I love the metals. If I look at the picture you posted, I see an object of beauty. It looks stunning. The feel in the hand it so rewarding.

Every time I have tried to use temperature control on one of my VW mods, I get problems. I hate TC. I am also a vaper who does not like to buy mods, try them out and then sell them. I but to keep. I see myself as a collector as well as a vaper hobbyist. 

In ten years time, vaping will have evolved so much that some of these awesome Mech mods will be collector items. Whereas I am guessing that many of our VW mods will have conked in.

The answer to the question for me is: Mech mods all the way! And RDA's. I love my RDA's - no glass to break, it's fun engaging in the dripping ritual and the flavor is better than a RTA.

Most Mech mod enthusiasts are also RDA users.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/12/16)

It all comes down to personal preferences, and there are valid arguments for both side. I personally love both, VM and mechs, but whatever floats your boat and gives you that warm fuzzy feeling. I would like to add, that if you want something to last you a long time, then you cant go wrong with a mech. you might need to spend a bit more in the beginning, but if you take what VM mods cost now and how they hardly last longer than a year (for me atleast) then you cant go wrong with a mech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arbdullah (7/12/16)

An authentic SOI Shorty Competition Kit without any extras will cost you upwards of R3k before shipping and import fees. 

Do I still want one? Hell yes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

I reply to both of your comments @SmokeyJoe and @Waine .


I fully agree with your statements, at most I get 6 months out of a reg mod. And the qualms are many with them. Be it the leaking which may destroy a board or the switches failing. To the terrible build quality. 


Mechs are like cockroaches to me. But sexier...




Do you recon that sub zero and goon combo is decent? It's not hybrid though, which I am rather scared of, in terms of voltage drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

@arbdullah i fully agree with you there mate. Or a switch V2, only R1800 brand spanking new!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Am not a tube mech user but been vaping on the REOs (mechanicals) for over two years. I like the directness of the power delivery (no buzzing or pulsing) and their durability. 

Eyeing out a few nice tubes now 

That said I also like my regulated devices for workhorse vaping. They all serve their purpose in my book.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeXuS (7/12/16)

Mechs have there a place in the Vaping world. They are quite awesome but I prefer to use a Regular VW Mod IPV4 for day to day use. 

Long run they are awesome for DIY testing with a nice RDA. Constant power to the coil no drops. My Fav was the Fuhattan v2 I think. I dropped it a few times still worked wasn't too expensive R250. 

You need to keep an eye on your mech they will roll off a table and then you atty glass all over the floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (7/12/16)

I alos like both. 
I love the Mechs for the simplicity and raw power. 
I love my Regulated mods just as much for the fine tuning and the fact that you will get the desired power until the batteries are dead, where on a Mech the power diminishes as the batteries drain. 
At the end of the day it comes down to what floats your boat and as stated, gives you that warm and fuzzy feeling. 

Enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NeXuS (7/12/16)

Anneries said:


> I alos like both.
> I love the Mechs for the simplicity and raw power.
> I love my Regulated mods just as much for the fine tuning and the fact that you will get the desired power until the batteries are dead, where on a Mech the power diminishes as the batteries drain.
> At the end of the day it comes down to what floats your boat and as stated, gives you that warm and fuzzy feeling.
> ...



Yep, that battery drain on a mech is a *****.. Love the battery life of regulated mods more now from the Hana Mods to what we get these days.They have improved so much battery..Just convenient and Long lasting. Regulated Mod + 2x18650's just works better IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/12/16)

For those of us who have been vaping since 2012/2013 will know this is the return of a legend. However, it comes with caveats in my personal opinion: 
The massive advancements in technology this really is nothing more then a novelty because they look cool in the hand and have that bad ass appeal to them. 

I see passed that, there is little to no benefit for me. From the high battery drain and thus poor battery life. Limited builds and finally the lack of safety it provides for new vapers is staggering. Specially when everyone vapes on coils below 0.2ohm all the time..

If you are new to vaping please just avoid it. We at Vape King make customers sign and indemnity form when purchasing a mech mod due to its risks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

If you are a serious cloud chaser there is nothing like a hard hitting mech mod .... finish and klaar. 

If you like me and you just like the simplicity of semi-mechs , get a NC II ..... 
There is definitely room for regulated mods , and I will keep my Minikin V2 just cause of the battery life for mindless vaping.

I can see older authentic tube mods becoming like collectors items , much like the knife world quality and aesthetics will always be sought after. That's if you the collector type.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

Silver said:


> Am not a tube mech user but been vaping on the REOs (mechanicals) for over two years. I like the directness of the power delivery (no buzzing or pulsing) and their durability.
> 
> Eyeing out a few nice tubes now
> 
> That said I also like my regulated devices for workhorse vaping. They all serve their purpose in my book.




Reos have always been an aspiration of mine, unfortunately I just can't justify that kind of money on one. For myself a thousand rand mod is a large investment in vaping. Hence my Necessity for cloned devices.


But the reos I have used have made me almost splurge on one 

They are just so gosh darn addicting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

NeXuS said:


> Mechs have there a place in the Vaping world. They are quite awesome but I prefer to use a Regular VW Mod IPV4 for day to day use.
> 
> Long run they are awesome for DIY testing with a nice RDA. Constant power to the coil no drops. My Fav was the Fuhattan v2 I think. I dropped it a few times still worked wasn't too expensive R250.
> 
> You need to keep an eye on your mech they will roll off a table and then you atty glass all over the floor.



By all means regs are far superior when it comes to both battery life and safety. But that raw feeling of a mech is just so much better for that occasional vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

Anneries said:


> I alos like both.
> I love the Mechs for the simplicity and raw power.
> I love my Regulated mods just as much for the fine tuning and the fact that you will get the desired power until the batteries are dead, where on a Mech the power diminishes as the batteries drain.
> At the end of the day it comes down to what floats your boat and as stated, gives you that warm and fuzzy feeling.
> ...


I most definitely get the fuzzy's from mechs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

NeXuS said:


> Yep, that battery drain on a mech is a *****.. Love the battery life of regulated mods more now from the Hana Mods to what we get these days.They have improved so much battery..Just convenient and Long lasting. Regulated Mod + 2x18650's just works better IMO


It is more convenient, but as a special occasion device I think it would be fantastic IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

Gizmo said:


> For those of us who have been vaping since 2012/2013 will know this is the return of a legend. However, it comes with caveats in my personal opinion:
> The massive advancements in technology this really is nothing more then a novelty because they look cool in the hand and have that bad ass appeal to them.
> 
> I see passed that, there is little to no benefit for me. From the high battery drain and thus poor battery life. Limited builds and finally the lack of safety it provides for new vapers is staggering. Specially when everyone vapes on coils below 0.2ohm all the time..
> ...


I've only been vaping for almost three years, but I certainly have seen the vast improvements in technology. 
But nostalgia is as it is, I miss me old mods...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

Daniel said:


> If you are a serious cloud chaser there is nothing like a hard hitting mech mod .... finish and klaar.
> 
> If you like me and you just like the simplicity of semi-mechs , get a NC II .....
> There is definitely room for regulated mods , and I will keep my Minikin V2 just cause of the battery life for mindless vaping.
> ...


They will most definitely be seen as a collectors item in a short while, I'm busy fixing up my mates vanilla (authentic) while he is away on holiday, so I have it for roughly a month, gosh it's just making my drool for my own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/12/16)

There is a huge craze on its way - I see all the vape shows / reviewers are talking about the return of the Tube Style Mech - which has left me with mixed emotions about it. On the one side, Mech Tubes could become more affordable - and easier to come by, and also include better safety features. (this excludes hybrid tubes of course). 

On the other side I see china pushing less safe clones into shops all over the world - and everybody buying one, who has no clue what they dealing with. They just want a bigger cloud, and we all know where that will end up - More tragic burns and explosions - and bad publicity due to outright stupidity, and negligence. 

Unless you are entering cloud compo's - there is no need for mech mods, other than novelty. 
*IF YOU ARE A NEW VAPER DONT GET SWOOPED UP IN THIS LATEST CRAZE !!*

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> There is a huge craze on its way - I see all the vape shows / reviewers are talking about the return of the Tube Style Mech - which has left me with mixed emotions about it. On the one side, Mech Tubes could become more affordable - and easier to come by, and also include better safety features. (this excludes hybrid tubes of course).
> 
> On the other side I see china pushing less safe clones into shops all over the world - and everybody buying one, who has no clue what they dealing with. They just want a bigger cloud, and we all know where that will end up - More tragic burns and explosions - and bad publicity due to outright stupidity, and negligence.
> 
> ...


If i could, i would have given you 2 thumbs up for this post

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (7/12/16)

I've been vaping for quite a while, and have never had a mech mod. So I will be purchasing one just for the sake of having tried one and owning one. I also love the look of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (7/12/16)

I remember @Waine mentioning a mech mod with built-in safety measures or something like that? Sounds ideal ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (7/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> I remember @Waine mentioning a mech mod with built-in safety measures or something like that? Sounds ideal ...



That would be the Noisy Cricet II 25mm, but by *pure* definition that would not be a Mech any more. A mech mod consists of a button, a holder for the batteries and a 510 connection, all mechanical. The moment you start adding electronics to regulate current it becomes a regulated mod. But again, that is just my take on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/12/16)

Anneries said:


> That would be the Noisy Cricet II 25mm, but by *pure* definition that would not be a Mech any more. A mech mod consists of a button, a holder for the batteries and a 510 connection, all mechanical. The moment you start adding electronics to regulate current it becomes a regulated mod. But again, that is just my take on it.



I'm with you on this one 100% the NC II 25mm is a regulated mod. Its just regulated with extremely basic electronics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

The Karma Kit comes to mind, originally marketed as a 'starter kit' and quickly changed to a 'pure mech mod kit'. It's irresponsible tactics like this from distributors that irks me.... 

It's up to the major reviewers to stress the importance of battery safety and knowing ohms law for the masses out there. Last thing we want is some kid in Texas blowing his face up on a 'starter kit'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Waine (7/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> I remember @Waine mentioning a mech mod with built-in safety measures or something like that? Sounds ideal ...



Hi there. Since that post, I make reference to these as "Semi-Mech" mods for want of a better description I.e. My 2 Noisy Cricket II -25's and 2 Tesla Invader III, which I really enjoy. They hit hard and raw but have very basic safety chips that will avoid building too low or placing the batteries in the wrong way around. Basically they prevent you from blowing off your hand.

I only have 3 Pure Mech mods: One Noisy Cricket 1 and 2 SIMPL tube mods. The latter are really cheap and not that great. The former is a cute little work horse.

I intend to treat myself with a decent Pure Mech mod for my birthday in January. By then I predict there will be an explosion of awesome new Mech mods on sale. Just look at the Sir Vape website. They release a new Mech mod almost every week now. They sell like hot cakes albeit at very high end prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (8/12/16)

I fully agree that it is quite a dilemma, with making certain dangerous things available to those who are able to safely use them versus having a mostly regulatory free (currently) industry. 


I do think that the indemnity is rather important when buying one, just so that people understand the brevity of the device. 




With regards to Geek vapes "starter kit" 
That is just appalling. Honestly their name just leaves a rather sour taste in my mouth now. 





I have been using mechs pretty much since I started a couple years back. Just to clarify I am fully able to safely use these devices. Within the limits of my own knowledge.



I would however like to know if I should go for the Sub Ohm Inovations Shorty with a Goon (all clone)- like the OP image- or the Able/ Scndrl. 


Perhaps someone has some experience with them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/12/16)

I have never been without a mech. Have 5 at the moment they get a good clean every now and then ( button maintenance is a thing) and have never had ro replace one of them. One I've had for 3 years. I do have a regulated mod graveyard though

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> It all comes down to personal preferences, and there are valid arguments for both side. I personally love both, VM and mechs, but whatever floats your boat and gives you that warm fuzzy feeling. I would like to add, that if you want something to last you a long time, then you cant go wrong with a mech. you might need to spend a bit more in the beginning, but if you take what VM mods cost now and how they hardly last longer than a year (for me atleast) then you cant go wrong with a mech


I thoroughly agree although dual battery mech's row my boat.A good mech will always have it's place in the vape world,especially a semi with a bit of safety measures thrown in the mix,such as the Cricket v2.Series mech's are cool,though I think they should stay in the home.Not out and about mods IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I have never been without a mech. Have 5 at the moment they get a good clean every now and then ( button maintenance is a thing) and have never had ro replace one of them. One I've had for 3 years. I do have a regulated mod graveyard though
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


A man's man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (13/12/16)

Just looking at the @SirVape website, they have got some stunning new Mech mods on sale. I just cannot hold back. At the end of the month I will be getting one. Either the RIG V3 by Vapeamp (25mm) or the
Authentic Kennedy Roundhouse 25mm. There is such an appeal to these style of mods, hard to describe. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (16/12/16)

To all Mech mod lovers. Out of these three, which two do you recommend I get? I'm holding thumbs that they are not sold out by month end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

Waine said:


> To all Mech mod lovers. Out of these three, which two do you recommend I get? I'm holding thumbs that they are not sold out by month end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rig V3 without a doubt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (17/12/16)

Waine said:


> To all Mech mod lovers. Out of these three, which two do you recommend I get? I'm holding thumbs that they are not sold out by month end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




For me its a toss up between the Roundhouse or the RigV3. I'd go with the Roundhouse if I needed a daily driver but I'd go with the RigV3 if I was just adding to my mech collection ....and then get Roundhouse later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (17/12/16)

Waine said:


> Just looking at the @SirVape website, they have got some stunning new Mech mods on sale. I just cannot hold back. At the end of the month I will be getting one. Either the RIG V3 by Vapeamp (25mm) or the
> Authentic Kennedy Roundhouse 25mm. There is such an appeal to these style of mods, hard to describe.
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone checked out the Piglet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

kev mac said:


> Has anyone checked out the Piglet?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Waine (17/12/16)

DoubleD said:


> For me its a toss up between the Roundhouse or the RigV3. I'd go with the Roundhouse if I needed a daily driver but I'd go with the RigV3 if I was just adding to my mech collection ....and then get Roundhouse later.



@DoubleD Thanks for that. As gorgeous as the Asmodus is, it is 24.5 mm, which is a bit of a bummer, so there will be a slight overhang when using 25mm Attys. Whereas the V2 and the Roundhouse are both 25mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (17/12/16)

Decided to dust off the old Nemesis and used one on the Nemi. Looks weird with the glass cap but it Vapes pretty decent for a single coil build and I can see how much to drip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (18/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Decided to dust off the old Nemesis and seeing as the crap FT Velocity BF atties does not fit on any of my mods used one on the Nemi. Looks weird with the glass cap but it Vapes pretty decent for a single coil build and I can see how much to drip.


Always good to pull out an oldie but goodie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/16)

A while ago I resurrected two old mech mods, like @kev mac (Nemesis and Stingray). Really enjoyed them for a while, particularly the Stingray, but went back to regulated mods. I think that I am always aware of the dangers of mech mods and therefore prefer the relative safety of regulated mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (21/12/16)

Every month I scour my favorite vendors website, plotting what to buy within my vaping budget. (I always exceed my budget)

I have made a decision to buy only Mech mods from now on. Well, for a while anyway. "Never say never". (Not to say I will never buy a VW mod again.) 

There are so many new VW mods coming out, but it's always the same thing, re wired, re hashed and re-presented. 

In my mind, as beautiful as these VW mods are, will they still work in 2 or 3 years time? Most are made in China. Most cell phones give in after 2 or 3 years. 

I like the idea of owning a high end (non Chinese) Mech mod, a chunk of shiny copper, brass or Stainless Steel, with a bullet proof firing button, that hits hard and will last me for many years to come. 

I cannot wait for month end to pick up the Rig V3 and the Kennedy Roundhouse 25 Tube mechanical mods. And the fun lies in building coils safely to suit the strength of the desired hit.

I am so excited. I am definitely jumping on this new Mech mod craze.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (21/12/16)

Think I'm saving up for a Sheamus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (21/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Think I'm saving up for a Sheamus



Im also interested in one but have you seen the switch yet? That one part I have yet to see of the Sheamus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (21/12/16)

DoubleD said:


> Im also interested in one but have you seen the switch yet? That one part I have yet to see of the Sheamus


Think oom @KZOR did a review on it maybe he can comment. Think it's a recessed switch so no fiddling with locking rings etc. And it's brass so hits like a freight train....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

DoubleD said:


> Im also interested in one but have you seen the switch yet? That one part I have yet to see of the Sheamus



Yes it does have a recessed fire button and is really nice... no issue standing it up. ONe of the better fire buttons as far as I'm concerned on a mech.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa (21/12/16)

I just wish someone could do a group buy from 3fvape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/12/16)

Can I run my Phenom Mech with a Goon 24mm RDA?

What build (im ohms) would be suitable for that with a green Samsung battery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (21/12/16)

My 3 cents: I would suggest staying within 0.30 to 0.40 Ohms, as a "ball park" figure when experimenting with a new RDA and a tube Mech mod. Keep it high to start with, then work down lower if you feel you want a bit more kick. Or go higher if it is too hard. Use Steam-engine and test on a VW mod first.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NeOAsus (3/1/17)

What is your opinion on a
Mutant mod obviously cloned 26650
(http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mutant-26650-mechanical-mod/)

+ (Wismec inde duo rda) or a (Hades 28.5mm Rda) ?
(http://vaporize.co.za/shop/wismec-inde-duo-rda-jaybo-designs/)
(http://vaporize.co.za/shop/hades-28-5-mm-rda-black-chromed-stainless-steel-2/)


----------



## Migs (3/1/17)

There is no vape like a 0.1 ohm dual Aliens on a mech, just carry a box of batteries in your bag and you are sorted 

This is my build on the CSMNT Rda, running it on my Paddy or VGOD mech, paddy hits a tad harder though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/1/17)

Migs said:


> There is no vape like a 0.1 ohm dual Aliens on a mech, just carry a box of batteries in your bag and you are sorted
> 
> This is my build on the CSMNT Rda, running it on my Paddy or VGOD mech, paddy hits a tad harder though.
> 
> View attachment 80535



With which battery are you powering a 0.1ohm build? That is 40+ amps

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Waine (18/1/17)

I will repeat this here. Did a bit of research. Discovered my safe zone on a Tube Mech. I only use a Sony VTC 6 battery. I build between 0.18 and 0.20 Ohms. Peace of mind. Happy vaper. Lover of Mechs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/17)

Waine said:


> I will repeat this here. Did a bit of research. Discovered my safe zone on a Tube Mech. I only use a Sony VTC 6 battery. I build between 0.18 and 0.20 Ohms. Peace of mind. Happy vaper. Lover of Mechs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I been using LG HB2 (Green) 1500mah 30A continous discharge at 0.16 ohm 

At these ohms my draw is 26 A giving me 4 amps peace of mind.

And if im using pulse i can actually take the amps up to 35A 
So pretty safe there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/1/17)

Ok. So I have a question. 
I see a lot of people saying they run a 0.1 ohm build or a 0.2 ohm build. 

So does a 0.1 ohm build mean 0.1 and up to 0.2, or is the general consensus among us that 0.1 is exactly that.. 
No rounding up or down allowed?

Just thinking that someone may be rounding, and someone may not, causing a lot of questions relating to safety


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ok. So I have a question.
> I see a lot of people saying they run a 0.1 ohm build or a 0.2 ohm build.
> 
> So does a 0.1 ohm build mean 0.1 and up to 0.2, or is the general consensus among us that 0.1 is exactly that..
> ...


I hope they not rounding. Especially when building that low.
Amps = Volatage ÷ resistance
So at 0.1 ohms with a fresh battery at 4.2v that is 42 Amps....
At 0.2 ohms with 4.2v its 21A

You can see that is a massive difference and a range of 20+A between the resistances. 

That is why I always say if you going to play at at super sub ohm you need an accurate ohm reader because a reading being off 0.1 ohm can make a big difference at such low resistances.

Be safe, educate yourself about what you doing. We don't need people blowing their faces up.

Most of the batteries that are available locally are 20A max continuous current draw. So build accordingly. Some people will tell you that you can pulse it at 40A but what happens if the button gets stuck or you have a misfire in your vapebag. Then you dealing with a potential pipe bomb. 

@Andre posted a battery chart by Mooch who tests batteries very comprehensively. I go with what is on that chart and not what the manufacturer claims because they often overstate, especially Efest.

Happy vaping protect your faces.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/17)

Here is the battery chart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/1/17)

Sorry guys. I was being unclear in my statement. 
When I build for my mech, I build to 0.23 - 0.25. I've seen how much a difference those two numbers make. 
Rounding up or down, I'm referring simply to when we talk among ourselves.
Obviously if someone asks my advice as to what to build, I'd help the dude build to exact whet he should. Ie two decimals. 

But I get what you're saying. 
When expressing a build, for whatever reason, always express the value EXACTLY. 
Let's avoid unnecessary confusion. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (19/1/17)

Mechs have always ruled the roost around here, and they always will.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (23/1/17)

To all Mech mod enthusiasts. Can I please do a mini vote here. No explanation needed, only if you want to....just say...which one would you buy if you were looking for quality, hard hitting and longevity, The Kennedy Roundhouse 25 or the League of Scoundrels Consvr?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/1/17)

Waine said:


> To all Mech mod enthusiasts. Can I please do a mini vote here. No explanation needed, only if you want to....just say...which one would you buy if you were looking for quality, hard hitting and longevity, The Kennedy Roundhouse 25 or the League of Scoundrels Consvr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But I cant choose, both are sexy 




Roundhouse is one big chunk of copper though  but buy both


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/1/17)

I also like the look of the kennedy


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (23/1/17)

Waine said:


> To all Mech mod enthusiasts. Can I please do a mini vote here. No explanation needed, only if you want to....just say...which one would you buy if you were looking for quality, hard hitting and longevity, The Kennedy Roundhouse 25 or the League of Scoundrels Consvr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennedy


----------



## Waine (23/1/17)

Ok, I will get the Kennedy Roundhouse 25. Now for my second one, The Consvr or the Asmodus Rose Finch? Has anyone got one of these 3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/17)

Waine said:


> Ok, I will get the Kennedy Roundhouse 25. Now for my second one, The Consvr or the Asmodus Rose Finch? Has anyone got one of these 3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Another to add to the mix...

Shemus from Paddy Vapes is awesome.


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/1/17)

Waine said:


> Ok, I will get the Kennedy Roundhouse 25. Now for my second one, The Consvr or the Asmodus Rose Finch? Has anyone got one of these 3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well now, that's a can of worms right there.

Out of those 3, rose finch!!
That thing is insanely beautiful!

Cmon @Waine get two.... 
We both know you really want me to have one too


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/1/17)

Check vape mail section... 
@Chris du Toit got the consrv


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (23/1/17)

Thanks guys. I will get two. The Kennedy and either the Rose Finch or the Consvr. Here is another question. What lasts longer on a mech mod, earth magnets or springs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/1/17)

Waine said:


> Thanks guys. I will get two. The Kennedy and either the Rose Finch or the Consvr. Here is another question. What lasts longer on a mech mod, earth magnets or springs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Springs. Magnets tend to wear. You eventually end up with a crunchy button because little bits of it are floating around. They are brittle and dropping one when cleaning the button mechanism will cause tears.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Waine (5/2/17)

So, in my Mech mod acquisition mode, I got the following: (Bearing in mind that I resolved that I will prefer springs to magnets)

A brass Kennedy Roundhouse 25 mm. Absolutely stunning in every sense of the word! I will do a full review shortly.

Then, 2 days later, Sir Vape whacked the VGod Mech Pro 24mm on their shelves. I could not resist and went for the black with copper engraving.

Oh my God! What a piece of Mechanical mod ingenuity? Paired up with the very basic, but super effective: "VGod Pro" 24mm dripper, I have arrived in vaping heaven. I will also review this soon as it must be declared to those who beg the question, "To Mech or not to Mech?" that this set up is worth every "Randella". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

Please help me out here with a VGOD Pro mech. Being a hybrid a proper solid protruding positive pin is needed on the atty. 

Firstly, can a RDA with a bf pin work on it, that is a solid protruding bf pin? Secondly, if a limitless classic works on the rdta mech then will a combo work on a hybrid mech as the ijoy combo seems to have a solid protruding 510 like the classic? Thirdly, the Ijoy Tornado Nano has a very solid fixed protruding 510, it protrutrudes too much actually, will this work on a hybrid mech, and if not why so? Many people say the Sapor V2 25mm RDA will work but that 510 pin doesn't look safe to me. 

Bear in mind I am planning to buy an atty for this but still undecided. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand that a hybrid requires a solid protruding 510 with solid insulation and non-floating pin and also no risk of the pin being pushed back in when threading. I am trying to apply logic and rules but I'm paranoid so correct and guide me here. My other atties are all bf or 22mm. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleD (26/2/17)

M5000 said:


> Please help me out here with a VGOD Pro mech. Being a hybrid a proper solid protruding positive pin is needed on the atty.
> 
> Firstly, can a RDA with a bf pin work on it, that is a solid protruding bf pin? Secondly, if a limitless classic works on the rdta mech then will a combo work on a hybrid mech as the ijoy combo seems to have a solid protruding 510 like the classic? Thirdly, the Ijoy Tornado Nano has a very solid fixed protruding 510, it protrutrudes too much actually, will this work on a hybrid mech, and if not why so? Many people say the Sapor V2 25mm RDA will work but that 510 pin doesn't look safe to me.
> 
> Bear in mind I am planning to buy an atty for this but still undecided. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand that a hybrid requires a solid protruding 510 with solid insulation and non-floating pin and also no risk of the pin being pushed back in when threading. I am trying to apply logic and rules but I'm paranoid so correct and guide me here. My other atties are all bf or 22mm. Thanks.




You are correct, all atomizers with a solid protruding 510 pin will work as it should, as long its not a spring loaded or adjustable 510 (which there arent many of those types around anyway). 

The problem with bf pins being used on a non-sqounking mods is that if you drip it will seep through the bf pin into your mod and if it seeps through and onto your battery or the circuit board, it will most likely damage it. So unless you can block up the bf pin, I would recommend not using your bf attys on non-sqounking devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

@DoubleD thank you for the response, i don't know if you or anyone else here owns a tornado but i've attached a pic, its known to be a pain on reg mods, this pin is quite out, also would it make a diff if i used the rba or the chip coil, obviously after taking ohms law into account?


----------



## DoubleD (26/2/17)

M5000 said:


> @DoubleD thank you for the response, i don't know if you or anyone else here owns a tornado but i've attached a pic, its known to be a pain on reg mods, this pin is quite out, also would it make a diff if i used the rba or the chip coil, obviously after taking ohms law into account?
> 
> View attachment 86329



That pin protrudes enough to be used on a hybrid IMO, Im not so clued up on the tornado but as long as it is a solid pin (non adjustable) and cant be pushed back, you will be fine.

Not sure what you mean by "chip coil" but I'm assuming the Tornado can use commercial coils aswell, if that is the case, then again, as long as the 510 pin protrudes like in the pic you've posted, then you should be fine aswell.


*EDIT:
*
Okay so I just watched a review of the iJoy Tornado RDTA


If that is your tank, then dont use it on the hybrid mech mod, once fully put together the 510 doesn't protrude out far enough to be safe on a hybrid mech mod.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now if you have the iJoy Tornado Hero RTA


If this is your tank, then you will be fine, just dont put in your coils like MikeVapes does, the guy doesnt know shit lol look how he put the coils in for a good laugh lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

@DoubleD i have the tornado Nano, but now I understand what you are saying. The pin is totally fixed and non-removable. I wanted this info to help me to properly understand whats the deal, i've seen conflicting info around but now i understand the concept. Thanks very much, appreciate your effort to research the tanks and answer in detail. I had no interest in mechs until i tried one out at sir vape last week and it felt like the change-up i've been looking for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (27/3/17)

As a general rule, I don't use tanks on my Mech mods. I prefer only using RDA's with well protruding 510 pins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (6/4/17)

I started the research

Went from a
Epic SMPL kit
To the 
Twisted420 tripple mech mod.
Absolutely loving the twisted tripple 420

Cost me 500rand for my 3parrallel mech mod.

Next ive been looking around at single mechs. 
Vape cartel has brought a home made single mech tube

Super sleek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Barnard (6/4/17)

In my humble opinion, Mech mods are fantastic as long as you know how to build on them. I have a Noisy Cricket V1 Mech, which is well known to be quite a dangerous beast. Build on it wrong, like any mech, and it can pop in your hand. You really need to know your Ohm's Law to make it safe to use, but the power, cloud and flavour from a mech consistently tops any regulated mod of the same battery config. Much less voltage drop, much more punch.
All just in my experience. Please educate me if I am speaking nonsense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (6/4/17)

Edward Barnard said:


> In my humble opinion, Mech mods are fantastic as long as you know how to build on them. I have a Noisy Cricket V1 Mech, which is well known to be quite a dangerous beast. Build on it wrong, like any mech, and it can pop in your hand. You really need to know your Ohm's Law to make it safe to use, but the power, cloud and flavour from a mech consistently tops any regulated mod of the same battery config. Much less voltage drop, much more punch.
> All just in my experience. Please educate me if I am speaking nonsense.



You are spot on. Safety first!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (7/4/17)

This was my Mech Research.
Base all my calculation with the highly elaborate Ohms Law Chart







Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

